# Are the 113 and 315 Craftsman Table Saws made to the same specs?



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I've had a 113 TS for a couple years now. I upgraded it with a Delta T2 fence a while back. I like the saw, but it has a few tiny issues, to include a small touch of arbor run-out. 
BUt
I found a 315.228390 TS today for $100. Its in nice shape and comes with:
Align-a-rip fence
Mobile base
Cast Iron Router wing.
I've been planning to buy a mobile base and either buy/make a router wing for my current saw. When this saw presented itself, it seemed like a no-brainer. A newer/similar table saw, WITH a mobile base and router wing. The seller was only 20 minutes away…...so I bought it.

Anyway, I now own two table saws and don't have time to leisurely evaluate them side-by-side. But I need to unload the old saw soon. REAL soon (wife can't park in the garage and its getting cold outside). 
Here's the question:
My initial thought is that the T2 is a better fence than the Align-a-rip. So I'm thinking of swapping the fences, then selling the older saw. *Anyone know if I'll need to drill new holes in the new saw to accomodate the T2? Or will the holes I drilled in the rails for the 113 fit the 315? * (Make sense?)
I'm also considering parting-out the old saw, and selling the align-a-rip locally. Its doesn't appear to be as good as the T2, but doesn't seem too bad either. Definitely better than the stock grey fence that comes on most Craftsman saws. If I part out the saw, I could keep the webbed cast iron wing and install it on the new saw, replacing the current stamped wing.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

113…. were made by Emerson
315… were made by Ryobi.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

+1 re: justjoe

113….splitter/blade guard assembly that's easy to remove and replace while maintaining alignment.

315….splitter/blade guard assembly that's difficult to remove and replace while maintaining alignment.

also, i own a 70s vintage 113 c-man and a ridgid 2412, both built by emerson electric. a friend inherited a 315 c-man TS and asked for my help setting it up. not a bad saw but i'm glad i own emerson built units.


----------



## Craftsman70 (Jul 31, 2012)

I've had both and agree about the splitter being better on the 113 and will add these differences I've noticed:

They have identical trunions.
Different bevel gears. 
The sheet metal base on the 113 is thicker and sturdier than the 315. 
The height and bevel wheels are larger (thus easier to turn) on the 315.
There are more 113 parts available on Ebay.

That said, they are both very similar and functional. I myself kept the 113, but put the alight a rip fence from the 315 onto it. However, the T2 you have is better than the align-a-rip.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. 
I guess what I was trying to ask was: Are the fence-mounting holes the same demensions on both saws?

I have a T2 on my current, emerson 113. I drilled the fence rails to match the 113's holes. 
BUT- the 113 is starting to show its age. Its going to need new bearings/arbor in the near future. The metal legs are also slightly damaged, and thus, a bit wobbly. I was also going to buy a mobile base for it.
I elected to just buy a 'new' saw when a 315 came up on Craigslist for $100. It has an align-a-rip fence. The AAR fence seems OK, but the T2 is just more robust. That said, I'll prolly put the T2 on the 315, even if I have to re-drill a few holes.

*Oh- and I should mention that I'll probably part-out the 113. I don't want to sell a complete saw that needs work…and I kind of want to keep the cast iron wings anyway., So I'll be selling the align-a-rip fence, motor, miter gauge, handwheels, and whatever else. I'll sell cheap to LJ's. I'm just trying to re-coup some/all the $100 I spent on the 315. I'll list them in the trade n' swap section, but if anyone's interested in the meantime….PM me. *


----------

